# Three 8 month male rats, South Wales



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact details: [email protected] 
Rhydowen Rodent Refuge website 
Or PM rhydowenrodentrefuge
Rescue organisation: Rhydowen Rodent Refuge
Location: in foster care in Skewen, Neath

Number of groups of rats: 1

Group number: 1
Number of rats in group: 3
Gender: male
Age(s): approx. 8 months
Name(s): Junior, JJ and Alfie
Colours/varieties: Russian blue hooded, mink hooded and buff(?) hooded. All dumbo
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: owner was unable to care for them
Temperament: Lovely boys and in the words of their foster carer they are a trio of delight. Although there has been some squabbling but they are at that age.
Medical problems: Junior is recovering from a small eye injury. JJ has had mild upper respiratory issues.
Will the group be split (only relevant for groups of 4 and over): N/A
Transport available: yes, a few kind helpers have offered the following routes on an irregular basis: 
M4 corridor (west/south Wales, Bristol, Swindon, Reading, West London)
Cardiff via Birmingham to Cambridgeshire
Also, West Wales to Leeds area (and in between) sometimes possible.
Other: photos:


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

These boys have been homed


----------

